# 14x7 Daytons with Vogues



## blvdnights707 (May 30, 2005)

I have a set of pre stamped 14x7 100 spoke Daytons. They have Gold and white powder coated spokes. Comes with Nearly new P195/60R14 Vogue tires. Tires still have nipples on them. Two of the wheels have minor curb marks as seen in the pics, other two are clean. Also includes gold dayton 3 prong ko's, New china 5 lug universal adapters and New hammer. Selling as a complete set picked up for $900. I am located in Northern Cali, Bay area. Willing to ship but shipping will be extra depending on where you live. Send me your zip code if you want a shipping price.


----------



## blvdnights707 (May 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

how much with out tires!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

how much for the tires?


----------



## blvdnights707 (May 30, 2005)

$650 for just rims and $350 for just tires but must have buyer for both items first.


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

im down 4 the tires if no 1 gets'em,im in the 510 area


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvdnights707_@Apr 10 2010, 12:31 PM~17152548
> *$650 for just rims and $350 for just tires but must have buyer for both items first.
> *


700 shipped to texas 76905..fedex would be better..let me know..


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

fREE BUMP


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

interested in rims and k-offs only shipped to 58265(you can pm me if u prefer)


----------



## blvdnights707 (May 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

great deal


----------



## dopeboifresh801 (Apr 8, 2010)

im want them tires let me know asap im in the 801hit me up wit a price my zipp is 84119 let me know


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## wildstyle831 (Mar 14, 2010)

whut up man i give you 600 for the rims and i pick them up holla back


----------



## wildstyle831 (Mar 14, 2010)

whut up man i give you 600 for the rims and i pick them up holla back


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

you still have these? get at me


----------



## asaldivar (Jun 3, 2013)

Would like to know if you still have the 14x7 daytons with vogues?


----------



## dewayne661 (Jan 5, 2010)

You sold the Vogue tires? Call me (661) 862-9903 Wayne


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Will u take 800 i can pic up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Yea he has them still


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

damn, don't people look at the topic dates before posting? I mean its only a 4 year old topic :facepalm:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Layitlow needs to delete old for sale ads....this site is not operating right.


----------

